

Ask HN: Thinking of quitting job with no plans for the future: bad idea? - burnoutquitter

A little background (and I apologize for any vagueness, I'm a bit paranoid about coworkers that read HN): I've been a developer for about 6 years now, first and only job out of college. On paper it sounds like a great job: pay is above average, various perks, smaller firm, casual working environment, and I have a lot of autonomy. But my particular career path isn't really going anywhere anymore, and I find that over the last several months I've lost most any interest in my industry (not coding itself, but the field for which I write software for). The job itself has consequently become unsatisfying and thus emotionally and psychologically draining.<p>My goal is to join a startup, and go back to just plain building cool stuff. I am (or at least used to be) very ambitious, and I want to work with smart, ambitious people who want to build the next big thing. I'm just not sure if I'm qualified to be in that company right now - my skillset is so particular to the role I'm currently in I don't think I'd get very far (confirmed by some interviews I've had this year). I'd love to pick up web development again and work on projects in my free time, but it would take so much time away from the few hobbies I have that I'm pretty sure it would just make me feel worse.<p>So I'm thinking that maybe I should just quit, and do nothing for a while, try that whole "finding yourself" thing I never did. Maybe travel a bit, try and get some enthusiasm for life back. Everyone says not to do this without having your next job lined up, but does that apply if you're not looking for a traditional office job, if you seriously just need a break with no commitments? My big worry is that I don't figure anything out and find that a year later I'm having a very hard time finding a job again, and/or the economy is much worse.<p>Some important points: I have no wife/kids to support, not in a relationship, I rent, and I can afford to be unemployed for at least a year (at an acceptable level of comfort). If I leave my industry, I wouldn't bet on making it back in, certainly not at my current level because experience in my niche doesn't tend to be very transferable. I also have very few connections in the industry (sounds weird after all these years, but it's true). I've thought about grad school too, but I couldn't get more than one quality letter of recommendation at this point, so I wouldn't bet on getting into a top school.<p>So I'm at a loss as to how to assess this situation and figure out what's smart and what isn't. HNers seem to come from all walks of life and have collectively seen and done it all, so hopefully someone's been in this situation and has some wisdom to impart.
======
knieveltech
What you're describing doesn't sound like a problem with your job per se, it
sounds like depression. You might consider consulting a professional before
making any life-altering decisions. Good luck to you, whatever you decide.

~~~
burnoutquitter
Thanks, I actually already suspected that and will look to set something up
with a therapist soon. I'm pretty sure that I still want a fresh start of
sorts but it can't hurt to get an objective perspective on my life from a
professional.

~~~
kirse
_But my particular career path isn't really going anywhere anymore..._

A good therapist would probably talk you through all of this, but look at your
own self-talk first...

Your core belief is that you don't think your career path is going anywhere.
If that is a rational conclusion you've reached then of course you'll have
little motivation! In fact that's pretty damn normal, who else do you know
will continue to enjoy a task they genuinely believe to be worthless / dead-
end?

 _My big worry is that I don't figure anything out..._

You will figure things out. Take it a single day at a time. You can only move
the mountain one stone at a time. In fact I would say take a good 2 weeks off
to just say "I don't care" to the current job and go do some _relaxing_
travel. See what 2 weeks gives you, 1 week isn't enough to totally disconnect.
When work sucks, start squeezing the joy out of other areas of life.

Depending on your situation, you may just be in for some life changes. I had a
period of time about a year ago similar to what you described and I'm about
your age... It was a large mix of things, but my own bullets may stimulate
your thinking...

\- I gave up the whole mega-startup goal, I like doing smaller projects now
with no care about huge exits

\- I reconnected with friends and now focus more on relationships

\- Stopped going on the computer once I got home from work and just doing more
work. Going on the comp at home is now when I have nothing better to do, which
is plenty.

\- Temporarily changed lifting routine to light cardio for stress relief

\- Got outside more.

\- Rode the motorcycle more.

\- Found a new hobby -> started learning piano. Tech used to be my hobby
before it became my job. To me, a hobby is something you do for pure fun with
no expectations.

\- Developed a new spiritual attitude about certain life situations.

\- Learned about life balance -- straight out of college up til that point I
was a workaholic.

The key though to know is you _will_ figure it out. Everyone else in this
world either has been or is in the same boat as you man, so you'll be OK.
You'll come out of this 6 months later with a much better and whole new
perspective on life. By the way, there's nothing wrong with choosing to quit
or change directions, just make sure you make it a consciously-thought-out
decision so you can rest solidly on that choice years later in the future.

------
seymores
Have a plan:

1\. What do you want to work on next? Take your time, and write it down if
necessary. List out all the cool tech you want to get your hands dirty with.

2\. Have a deadline. Put down your best estimate of the date you going to walk
out the company for good. Think of the time you need to update yourself with
new tech, learn new stuff, get to know the right people, and start looking for
opportunity.

3\. Now is the right time to go out and meet people -- attend conferences,
give out your email, linkedin account whatever.

4\. Ask yourself where you want to work, or which company you want to go -- if
not freelancing or starting your own.

Once you know what you want, when you want to go, and who can help you -- you
are ready.

You can certainly drop off and go do some soul searching or travel -- it's
really up to you, but I am just saying, you might want to start to work out a
plan first.

Take it easy man.

:-)

------
jaitra
not sure if i am re-iterating the obvious, but if I were you I won't quit (at
least in this emotional state). My recipe would be:

1\. Sit down with a beer, pen and paper 2\. Figure out what is the exciting
tech that I want to work on 3\. Do I have skills for bullet 2 4\. If no can I
learn it with my day job (something as trivial as writing 'hello world' in a
new language) 5\. Communicate (talk to a lot of experts in the target
technology/industry/area of interest) 6\. Generally the above steps should be
sufficient to convince me what I want to do. Here one can probably take a
break or ask the contacts from bullet 5 to help make a transition.

Obviously, like all plans this might not work ;), but I would start gaining
better control of my life/career/aspirations.

Hope this helps... Cheers!

------
md1515
I would agree with a lot of HN posts here, but I have a few additions.

You say your job is in such a niche market - is there something missing from
this market? Maybe use your specialty knowledge in your favor by coming up
with a good startup idea.

A lot of people don't like him, but maybe read a little bit of James Altucher
- he has large sections about happiness and quiting if you are not happy. Now,
this job might not be the cause of your sadness/depression/burnout, but I
doubt it is helping.

If you want to email me to bounce some ideas off - feel free. Whatever you
decide to do, best of luck. I hope you find what you're looking for.

------
joshontheweb
I just turned in my notice at work because I want to get out and do something
on my own. While I don't have a drawn out plan, I do have a goal. I want to
get into Techstars Boulder. I plan on moving to boulder and trying to get
involved in the tech scene there. I think if you are going to follow through
with your plan at least do yourself the favor of getting involved in a tech
scene somewhere.

------
booduh
Actually, it's good that you've sounded these things out: now you have a list
of things you need to take care of before you head out.

Simple.

